# Bridal shower cake toppers



## happy cooker (Mar 4, 2011)

I've searched the Internet looking for bridal shower cake toppers & keep coming up with wedding cake toppers which is not what I want.

Anyone know of a source for a bridal shower cake topper?  Something pretty, not goofy.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

This site has a few options: http://www.packageperfect.net/c-241-bridal-shower-decorations-and-supplies.aspx

If you want something entirely unique and original, you can hire someone on Etsy to design and create a bridal shower cake topper just for you: http://www.etsy.com/category/weddings/cake_topper


----------



## happy cooker (Mar 4, 2011)

_Thank you very much - they carry some things I had in mind! _


----------

